# Important Business Related threads



## Prysm

Are you ready to sell your soap?
					

Below is a post I have copied and pasted here and marked as a sticky. This comes up so often and Mandolyn was so point on when she wrote this a few months back. I am sure we will refer to this info often. All mods & admin support this well fomulated and insigntful post. Thanks Mandolyn...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				










						Etsy & PayPal costs calculator
					

This looks like the new version:  Link deleted




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				










						Should I Start A Business?
					

I received this via email subscription and I wanted to share it.  If you would like to read it on SwiftCraftMoneky's Blog then please click HERE.  A few thoughts about   starting a business...       Posted: 20 Mar 2013 05:25 AM PDT    I was over at the Soap Queen's blog, and there was a   very...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

